# GSD friendly beach vacation rentals?



## ShelbyCD (Oct 9, 2012)

Every year, my boyfriend and I take a beach vacation to Gulf Shores, Alabama in august or september. This will be the first time with Shelby in our lives. We'd LOVE to take her. Our normal condo rental does not allow dogs and every other place I've checked has a weight limit of 25 pounds. 
Has anyone here had luck finding a rental that will allow a potentially 60 pound german shepherd (she's only 45ish pounds now at 6 months) ?? Am I being unrealistic? Any advice/experience would be appreciated! We live in Arkansas, so gulf shores is the closest and prettiest white sand beach we have!

Thanks!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

Ever think about renting a house in the Florida Keys?


----------



## ShelbyCD (Oct 9, 2012)

We need a place within driving distance. Gulf shores is only 7 hours away, which is about all we are willing to drive because we like to enjoy as much of our time off work as possible. 

I'd love to go to the keys someday tho!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I use this website when we are looking to get away. Dog friendly is one of the search options. You put in when, where, and dog friendly. It's great as we have found several wonderful places and we've brought all 4 dogs each time.

HomeAway Vacation Rentals: Beach Houses, Condos, Cabins, Villas & Vacation Rental Homes


----------



## ShelbyCD (Oct 9, 2012)

That's great! I'm going to check it out. Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

This is a great resource for the dog owner: DogFriendly.com® - Pet Travel Guides and City Guides for Dog/Pet Owners

Here is specific to Gulf Shores:

DogFriendly.com's City Guide: Gulf Shores, Alabama


----------



## ShelbyCD (Oct 9, 2012)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> This is a great resource for the dog owner: DogFriendly.com® - Pet Travel Guides and City Guides for Dog/Pet Owners
> 
> Here is specific to Gulf Shores:
> 
> DogFriendly.com's City Guide: Gulf Shores, Alabama


Perfect!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Nowadays I mainly use vrbo.com or Homeaway.com when I want to rent a vacation cottage. I've also found some in the paper before.
I've noticed a lot of times the condos have a size limit, usually cottages/cabins are less likely to have a limit. I had no problem finding rentals with large dogs, my Shepherd or before that my Golden, or even for two dogs.


----------



## devbrown (Jun 20, 2016)

We bring our dog every summer because he does not do well in the kennel. We follow all the rules. We even go to Pet Friendly Vacation Rentals once or twice to take him to the beach. We've purchased the pass for the dog park one time but we didn't use it enough to do it every year. People there were very nice though. If you know where to go and what to do and you follow the town and hotel rules, you can truly have a great experience with a pet.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Last year we got an AirBnB that let us bring two GSDs. We are going back next month to same house so I guess my efforts at being a good guest paid off.

She met the dogs when we arrived which probably helped, too.

I found an AirBnB willing to take our whole crazy family which at the time was 1 Pom, 2 GSDs and a lab mix, when we sold our house before closing on the new one. Turned out we were able to close on the new one while driving cross country so we didn't need it, but soe of those people are cool with it.

When asking I always make a list if things like, totally housebroken, crate trained, has CGC, willing to bring them for meet and greet, ect ect ect


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Won't help you right now but I had Traveler certified as a THERAPY dog. NO, not a SERVICE dog. TDI- Therapy Dogs International. There is another group but, at the time, they wanted neutered dogs as I recall. We took several classes and passed the final exam. Up until a year ago when he got sick, we would visit at the VA hospitals in the area. The men patients at the VA hospitals really like a big dog. No one looking for fluffy to sit on their laps ;-) It is so rewarding.

I have found that once I explain, in detail, about THERAPY dogs, he has been welcomed at far more places; particularly ones that have the weight limit statement. They already allow dogs so bringing a proven well behaved big dog isn't a problem for them.

I've stressed the THERAPY vs SERVICE because I abhor those that play that game. I just saw one the other day and that dog was no more a service dog then the man in the moon. Peeing on stuff, yanking on the leash, the whole thing. It took everything I had to not tell that owner a thing or two.

The take away here is that you have a well behaved dog and help people and it comes back to you by having your dog accepted in more places because the dog has been well trained.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## jimmyfallon (Jun 21, 2016)

When we went to Daytona Beach Vacation Rentals for spending holidays then our had to go with us then we find pet friendly rentals for our dog and fortunately a very affordable and good rentals was got for our dog.Really inevitable service.


----------

